
34,000 people have applied for student loan forgiveness. 26 have been approved - gscott
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/29/this-public-service-loan-forgiveness-remedy-isnt-reaching-many-people.html
======
JoeAltmaier
Jesus. The loan forgiveness program cost $350M. If they had simply approved
all applications, it should have cost less than that!

